# Disenfectant for mats?



## K Williams (Feb 26, 2005)

What type of disenfectant do you all use to clean your mats? Thanks.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 26, 2005)

the  school i go to uses viniger ..leaves a nice *gag* smell too.We use it on the group sparring gear too


----------



## K Williams (Feb 26, 2005)

Oops... correction: disinfectant


----------



## jkn75 (Feb 27, 2005)

Any of the Clorox or Lysol wipes in a can. They are convenient because they come in their own container and they dry quickly on their own. They have some that are scrub type that use textured towels and those work really well if your mats are very dirty.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 27, 2005)

I used to use Lysol or Mr. Clean, just dilute it and clean often.  I would just mop it with a bucket, the old fashioned way.  And it does take along time, maybe an hour and a half for our dojang.  Though when its clean, even if rinsed, the mats are somewhat more slippery, good to do turns but bad to do splits but I don't mind putting my chin down to floor then doing pushups. TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 27, 2005)

Our wrestling coach used to make the statistitions mop our mats twice a day. Once before practice and immediately afterwards. At the moment I can't recall the name of the disinfectant but it was specifically made for that purpose. I've seen people get impentago (sp?  ), and staff infection from mats not being cleaned on a regular basis. Probably why our coach wanted it done twice a day. Let me tell you also, whatever it was would clear your nose out.


----------



## K Williams (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I did some surfing on the net and found a cleaner called KenClean Plus. It seems to be sold by all the wrestling companies.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 28, 2005)

I knew it had something to do with the word clean or "kleen" but couldn't remember completely. You won't be disappointed with the product.


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, Thanks for the "info" and I will recomend it to my sons wrestling and judo coaches. .....Aloha


----------

